# Empfangen nicht möglich :(



## Le-Seaw (19. Mai 2011)

Hallo,

installiert nach The Perfect Server - Debian Squeeze (Debian 6.0) With BIND & Courier [ISPConfig 3] - Page 6 | HowtoForge - Linux Howtos and Tutorials

Senden geht aber kein Empfang.
Wo liegt der Fehler, im How-to selber?


----------



## Till (19. Mai 2011)

Im Howto liegt der Fehler sicherlich nicht, was meisnt Du wie viele Posts Du sonst hier bei 20 - 25 tausend Installationen pro Monat finden würdest 

Schau also einfach mal ins mail.log und poste die Fehlermeldung von dort.


----------



## Le-Seaw (19. Mai 2011)

Da steht ja nix drin weil empfangen nicht geht, senden ja.
Ich habe keine Fehlermeldungen irgendwelcher Art da drin, anlegen in Outlook des Postfaches geht auch nicht

Was ich gefunden habe war das in Serverkonfig
nicht devocot eingetragen war und nicht sieve wie auf anderem server

Postfachgrösse war auch 0

Ich mach nochmal alles neu, vielleicht habe ich ja was übersehen

ist Debian6 minimal 64bit, eigentlich sollte ja alles klappen, aber eben nur eigentlich


----------



## Till (19. Mai 2011)

Wenn Du granichts im Mail log stehen hast, dann liegt das Problem nicht an Deinem Server und eine Neuinstallation ist daher nutzlos. Dein problem liegt dann am DNS der Domain oder aber einer externen Firewall.


----------



## Le-Seaw (19. Mai 2011)

in 2 h weiss ich es ob ich ein Fehler gemacht habe oder DNS nicht stimmen sollte.

Firewall denke ich eher nicht


----------



## Le-Seaw (19. Mai 2011)

was auf jeden Fall fehlt

Sylink zu phpmyadmin
ln -s /usr/share/phpmyadmin/ /var/www/phpmyadmin

und mydns ist auch nicht mehr dabei?


----------



## Till (19. Mai 2011)

> ln -s /usr/share/phpmyadmin/ /var/www/phpmyadmin


Phpmyadmin wird über einen Alias eingebiunden, daher fehlt der symlink nicht.



> und mydns ist auch nicht mehr dabei?


Es wird jetzt BIND und nicht mehr mydns verwendet.


----------



## Le-Seaw (19. Mai 2011)

wo ist die Stelle dafür im Howto?

Hatte es komplett durch aber ohne phpmyadmin eingebunden war.

Und wo kann ich noch schauen warum es nicht geht?

You will be asked the following questions:
  General type of mail configuration: <-- Internet Site
  System mail name: <-- server1.example.com

die Abfrage kam bei mir nicht, er wollte nur neues MySQL PW haben.
Wie kann man dies nachholen?
Wird ja wahrscheinlich wichtig sein


----------



## Le-Seaw (19. Mai 2011)

Telnet kommt gar nicht durch
also Port 25 hat Probleme definitiv.


----------



## Till (20. Mai 2011)

Das Tutorial bezieht sich ja auf ein Default Debian system, so wie es vom Debian projekt ausgeliefert wird. Wenn Du aber einen bereits vorinstallierten Server eines Hostinganbieters als Grundlage nimmst, kann es sein dass der bereits Sachen geändert oder deaktiviert hat und daraus können sich dann auch unterschiedliche Fragen des apt Installers eregeben.

Poste mal die Ausgabe von:

netstat -tap

soewie:

iptables -L


----------



## Le-Seaw (20. Mai 2011)

Erstmal bevor du das liest danke für die tolle Arbeit an ispconfig und auf Lenny hat bisher immer alles geklappt.
Das Image ist original von Debian nix eingebautes vom Hoster, das hatte ich schon erfragt.


```
Aktive Internetverbindungen (Server und stehende Verbindungen)
Proto Recv-Q Send-Q Local Address           Foreign Address         State       PID/Program name
tcp        0      0 minden250.server:domain *:*                     LISTEN      29059/named
tcp        0      0 localhost.locald:domain *:*                     LISTEN      29059/named
tcp        0      0 *:ftp                   *:*                     LISTEN      29040/pure-ftpd (SE
tcp        0      0 *:ssh                   *:*                     LISTEN      2095/sshd
tcp        0      0 localhost.localdoma:953 *:*                     LISTEN      29059/named
tcp        0      0 localhost.localdom:smtp *:*                     LISTEN      28173/master
tcp        0      0 localhost.localdo:10024 *:*                     LISTEN      28222/amavisd (mast
tcp        0      0 localhost.localdo:10025 *:*                     LISTEN      28173/master
tcp        0      0 *:mysql                 *:*                     LISTEN      27725/mysqld
tcp        0      0 localhost.localdo:51600 localhost.localdo:mysql TIME_WAIT   -
tcp        0      0 localhost.localdo:51596 localhost.localdo:mysql TIME_WAIT   -
tcp        0      0 localhost.localdo:10025 localhost.localdo:57402 VERBUNDEN   29335/smtpd
tcp        0      0 localhost.localdo:51602 localhost.localdo:mysql TIME_WAIT   -
tcp        0     52 minden250.server4yo:ssh HSI-KBW-046-005-0:51808 VERBUNDEN   26403/0
tcp        0      0 minden250.server4yo:ssh HSI-KBW-046-005-0:54412 VERBUNDEN   27068/sshd: root@no
tcp        0      0 localhost.localdo:57448 localhost.localdo:10025 VERBUNDEN   28875/amavisd (ch1-
tcp        0      0 localhost.localdo:51603 localhost.localdo:mysql TIME_WAIT   -
tcp        0      0 localhost.localdo:51630 localhost.localdo:mysql TIME_WAIT   -
tcp        0      0 localhost.localdo:mysql localhost.localdo:51598 VERBUNDEN   27725/mysqld
tcp        0      0 localhost.localdo:51601 localhost.localdo:mysql TIME_WAIT   -
tcp        0      0 localhost.localdo:mysql localhost.localdo:51635 VERBUNDEN   27725/mysqld
tcp        0      0 localhost.localdo:51635 localhost.localdo:mysql VERBUNDEN   28875/amavisd (ch1-
tcp        0      0 localhost.localdo:51598 localhost.localdo:mysql VERBUNDEN   28870/amavisd (ch1-
tcp        0      0 localhost.localdo:10025 localhost.localdo:57448 VERBUNDEN   29367/smtpd
tcp        0      0 localhost.localdo:51629 localhost.localdo:mysql TIME_WAIT   -
tcp        0      0 localhost.localdo:51631 localhost.localdo:mysql TIME_WAIT   -
tcp        0      0 localhost.localdo:57402 localhost.localdo:10025 VERBUNDEN   28870/amavisd (ch1-
tcp6       0      0 [::]:pop3               [::]:*                  LISTEN      29005/couriertcpd
tcp6       0      0 [::]:imap2              [::]:*                  LISTEN      28977/couriertcpd
tcp6       0      0 [::]:http-alt           [::]:*                  LISTEN      29310/apache2
tcp6       0      0 [::]:www                [::]:*                  LISTEN      29310/apache2
tcp6       0      0 [::]:tproxy             [::]:*                  LISTEN      29310/apache2
tcp6       0      0 [::]:domain             [::]:*                  LISTEN      29059/named
tcp6       0      0 [::]:ftp                [::]:*                  LISTEN      29040/pure-ftpd (SE
tcp6       0      0 [::]:ssh                [::]:*                  LISTEN      2095/sshd
tcp6       0      0 ip6-localhost:953       [::]:*                  LISTEN      29059/named
tcp6       0      0 [::]:https              [::]:*                  LISTEN      29310/apache2
tcp6       0      0 [::]:imaps              [::]:*                  LISTEN      28994/couriertcpd
tcp6       0      0 [::]:pop3s              [::]:*                  LISTEN      29022/couriertcpd
tcp6       0      0 localhost.localdo:imap2 localhost.localdo:59597 TIME_WAIT   -
tcp6       0      0 minden250.server4yo:www HSI-KBW-046-005-0:33725 TIME_WAIT   -
tcp6       0      0 localhost.localdo:imap2 localhost.localdo:59613 TIME_WAIT   -
tcp6       0      0 localhost.localdo:imap2 localhost.localdo:59633 TIME_WAIT   -
tcp6       0      0 localhost.localdo:imap2 localhost.localdo:59625 TIME_WAIT   -
tcp6       0      0 localhost.localdo:imap2 localhost.localdo:59605 TIME_WAIT   -
tcp6       0      0 minden250.server4yo:www HSI-KBW-046-005-0:55972 TIME_WAIT   -
tcp6       0      0 localhost.localdo:imap2 localhost.localdo:59621 TIME_WAIT   -
tcp6       0      0 minden250.server4yo:www HSI-KBW-046-005-0:60844 TIME_WAIT   -
tcp6       0      0 localhost.localdo:imap2 localhost.localdo:59629 TIME_WAIT   -
tcp6       0      0 minden250.server4yo:www HSI-KBW-046-005-0:60835 TIME_WAIT   -
tcp6       0      0 minden250.server4yo:www HSI-KBW-046-005-0:47681 TIME_WAIT   -
tcp6       0      0 minden250.server4yo:www HSI-KBW-046-005-0:43754 TIME_WAIT   -
tcp6       0      0 minden250.server4yo:www HSI-KBW-046-005-0:43738 TIME_WAIT   -
```


```
Chain INPUT (policy DROP)
target     prot opt source               destination
fail2ban-sasl  tcp  --  anywhere             anywhere            multiport dports smtp
fail2ban-ssh  tcp  --  anywhere             anywhere            multiport dports ssh
fail2ban-pureftpd  tcp  --  anywhere             anywhere            multiport dports ftp
fail2ban-courierpop3  tcp  --  anywhere             anywhere            multiport dports pop3
DROP       tcp  --  anywhere             loopback/8
ACCEPT     all  --  anywhere             anywhere            state RELATED,ESTABLISHED
ACCEPT     all  --  anywhere             anywhere
DROP       all  --  BASE-ADDRESS.MCAST.NET/4  anywhere
PUB_IN     all  --  anywhere             anywhere
PUB_IN     all  --  anywhere             anywhere
PUB_IN     all  --  anywhere             anywhere
PUB_IN     all  --  anywhere             anywhere
DROP       all  --  anywhere             anywhere

Chain FORWARD (policy DROP)
target     prot opt source               destination
ACCEPT     all  --  anywhere             anywhere            state RELATED,ESTABLISHED
DROP       all  --  anywhere             anywhere

Chain OUTPUT (policy ACCEPT)
target     prot opt source               destination
PUB_OUT    all  --  anywhere             anywhere
PUB_OUT    all  --  anywhere             anywhere
PUB_OUT    all  --  anywhere             anywhere
PUB_OUT    all  --  anywhere             anywhere

Chain INT_IN (0 references)
target     prot opt source               destination
ACCEPT     icmp --  anywhere             anywhere
DROP       all  --  anywhere             anywhere

Chain INT_OUT (0 references)
target     prot opt source               destination
ACCEPT     icmp --  anywhere             anywhere
ACCEPT     all  --  anywhere             anywhere

Chain PAROLE (13 references)
target     prot opt source               destination
ACCEPT     all  --  anywhere             anywhere

Chain PUB_IN (4 references)
target     prot opt source               destination
ACCEPT     icmp --  anywhere             anywhere            icmp destination-unreachable
ACCEPT     icmp --  anywhere             anywhere            icmp echo-reply
ACCEPT     icmp --  anywhere             anywhere            icmp time-exceeded
ACCEPT     icmp --  anywhere             anywhere            icmp echo-request
PAROLE     tcp  --  anywhere             anywhere            tcp dpt:ftp-data
PAROLE     tcp  --  anywhere             anywhere            tcp dpt:ftp
PAROLE     tcp  --  anywhere             anywhere            tcp dpt:ssh
PAROLE     tcp  --  anywhere             anywhere            tcp dpt:smtp
PAROLE     tcp  --  anywhere             anywhere            tcp dpt:domain
PAROLE     tcp  --  anywhere             anywhere            tcp dpt:www
PAROLE     tcp  --  anywhere             anywhere            tcp dpt:pop3
PAROLE     tcp  --  anywhere             anywhere            tcp dpt:imap2
PAROLE     tcp  --  anywhere             anywhere            tcp dpt:https
PAROLE     tcp  --  anywhere             anywhere            tcp dpt:mysql
PAROLE     tcp  --  anywhere             anywhere            tcp dpt:http-alt
PAROLE     tcp  --  anywhere             anywhere            tcp dpt:tproxy
PAROLE     tcp  --  anywhere             anywhere            tcp dpt:webmin
ACCEPT     udp  --  anywhere             anywhere            udp dpt:domain
ACCEPT     udp  --  anywhere             anywhere            udp dpt:mysql
DROP       icmp --  anywhere             anywhere
DROP       all  --  anywhere             anywhere

Chain PUB_OUT (4 references)
target     prot opt source               destination
ACCEPT     all  --  anywhere             anywhere

Chain fail2ban-courierimap (0 references)
target     prot opt source               destination
RETURN     all  --  anywhere             anywhere

Chain fail2ban-courierimaps (0 references)
target     prot opt source               destination
RETURN     all  --  anywhere             anywhere

Chain fail2ban-courierpop3 (1 references)
target     prot opt source               destination
RETURN     all  --  anywhere             anywhere

Chain fail2ban-pureftpd (1 references)
target     prot opt source               destination

Chain fail2ban-sasl (1 references)
target     prot opt source               destination
RETURN     all  --  anywhere             anywhere

Chain fail2ban-ssh (1 references)
target     prot opt source               destination
RETURN     all  --  anywhere             anywhere
```


----------



## Till (20. Mai 2011)

Dein Hostinganbieter hat postfix auf der externen IP deaktiviert, daher kannst Du keine mails senden.  Ändere bitte die inet_interfaces Einstellung in der main.cf auf:

inet_interfaces = all

und starte postfix neu.


----------



## Le-Seaw (20. Mai 2011)

Juhu das war es 

Wo ist die Kaffeekasse?


----------

